# USA to Canada shipping question?



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

I ordered some much needed supplies from Simple-Shot - a week ago - and the items are supposed to be coming to Nova Scotia. 
Here's the confusing part: It started out in N.Carolina...went to S.Carolina and then to Miami, Florida...WTF????
Is it normal for USPS to go in the opposite direction, for a whole week, before it actually heads toward the actual destination?

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

USPS uses commercial airliners and probably Miami is the closest international flight . Next stop will probably be Ontario where these guys will take over . No worries ehh .


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Yes, it can be sent all over the place, makes no sense to me.

My last SS order was missing for over 30 days. I advised Nathan, who refunded my money. It showed up a week later, so I reforwarded payment.

My first couple orders were at my door in under a week. It's not fault of the shipper (SS in this case), it's USPS and CP. Hopefully the border patrol doesn't get their hands on it and charge you $5 for looking at it and then duty and taxes....dirty buggers.

@treefork No worries eh? You don't know how terrible Canada Post can be. They are a horrendous operation. Nicely done on the Bob & Doug reference though! Hey, there's a mouse in my beer


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

From the looks of the last pics you posted, it's probably on a dog sled somewhere!!


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> From the looks of the last pics you posted, it's probably on a dog sled somewhere!!


You can't even tell that we got all that snow, now. We've had above average temps the last few days [13°cel (55°F)] so, most of it has melted. It's still really messy...Quite muddy...but, the weather has been welcomed..

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I'm happy you guys are getting a break


----------

